# River City Bicycles SKS Split Fenders



## bjb85runner

Looking to get fenders put on my 2001 Klein Quantum road bike. Checking to see if any of you have the SKS P35 fenders that River City cuts and then put on there bracket so that they fit on a road bike. just checking to see how there holding up. For $160 I dont want something thats just going to last one or two seasons. 

Please let me know your thoughts.

Thanks


----------



## icsloppl

Well...

Universal Cycle sells them for $38. Don't know wherer you're getting $160 from.
They're already sized for a 700c road bike as well so it's unclear why or how you would cut them.


----------



## RJohn

Performance has SKS Raceblade Long for a whole lot less money. 
SKS Raceblade Long Fenders - Great Deals on Cycling Accessories


----------



## Wookiebiker

RJohn said:


> Performance has SKS Raceblade Long for a whole lot less money.
> SKS Raceblade Long Fenders - Great Deals on Cycling Accessories


I have a set of these and they work "Very Well" for road bikes with no fender mounts. I know several other teammates that have them as well and like them.


----------



## bjb85runner

icsloppl said:


> Well...
> 
> Universal Cycle sells them for $38. Don't know wherer you're getting $160 from.
> They're already sized for a 700c road bike as well so it's unclear why or how you would cut them.


The $160 was for a pair of SKS P35 (cut to fit),hardware and installation.


----------



## bismo37

Fenders on a Klein? Try PDW's new Full Metal Fenders. No need to cut them. They fit on my 58cm Q Pro with 24mm Vittoria Paves. They look sweet and are well-designed. Seem solid compared to the plasticky fenders and even compared to the Honjos on the other rain ride. If you don't like the PDW fenders, buy SKS RaceBlade Longs. They come pre-split with easy on and off connectors.


----------



## bjb85runner

bismo37 said:


> Fenders on a Klein? Try PDW's new Full Metal Fenders. No need to cut them. They fit on my 58cm Q Pro with 24mm Vittoria Paves. They look sweet and are well-designed. Seem solid compared to the plasticky fenders and even compared to the Honjos on the other rain ride. If you don't like the PDW fenders, buy SKS RaceBlade Longs. They come pre-split with easy on and off connectors.


Those look nice! Hows taking the rear wheel off with the PDW's? Think theres enough room to run 25mm Conti Gatorskins? Fenders will be going on this Klein.


----------



## bismo37

Maybe but unlikely with the 25mm Contis. Some Contis run skinny, though. The fenders are designed for 23mm tires. The 24mm Paves barely leave any room at the fork.


----------



## mcsqueak

bismo37 said:


> Maybe but unlikely with the 25mm Contis. Some Contis run skinny, though. The fenders are designed for 23mm tires. The 24mm Paves barely leave any room at the fork.


I use raceblades meant for 23mm tires with my 25mm Conti GP4000s tires.

They seem to work fine - clearance is smaller between the tire and the blade, but to compensate I just set them up a little higher than they'd normally sit and they've worked fine so far.


----------



## bahueh

bjb85runner said:


> The $160 was for a pair of SKS P35 (cut to fit),hardware and installation.


ah..do it yourself, save a lot of money...
you don't need a bike shop to put on fenders...


----------



## ronbo613

Crud Roadracer Mudguards


----------



## RRRoubaix

bjb85runner said:


> Looking to get fenders put on my 2001 Klein Quantum road bike. Checking to see if any of you have the SKS P35 fenders that River City cuts and then put on there bracket so that they fit on a road bike. just checking to see how there holding up. For $160 I dont want something thats just going to last one or two seasons.
> 
> Please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks


Depends on how difficult your installation is.
My wife opted for these (the RCB SKS split fenders) on a bike that looked like a simple fender mount to me. I don't know how easy it would have been or not- but I can tell you of the 3 supposedly-great/supposedly-simple other DIY options (all listed on this page), the RCB ones are the *ONLY* ones that have been hassle-free.
YMMV.


----------



## RRRoubaix

Wookiebiker said:


> I have a set of these and they work "Very Well" for road bikes with no fender mounts. I know several other teammates that have them as well and like them.


Not to disagree w/ my own (ex)teammate, but in my experience it all boils down to what tire size you're mounting, and what sort of clearance your bike offers.
I bought and installed the SKS "Longs" about 6 weeks ago. LOVED the engineering that went into them; finally! Relatively easy to remove, they don't slide around, don't mar your frame (like the std SKS Race Blades), etc..
BUT
On my wife's Cervelo RS, the clearance between the bottom of the fork bridge and Conti Gatorskins in 25mm (for winter, you know- when you need fenders). It simply doesn't work. I mean it's close.. it's really close! But it does rub.
The Crud 2's were even worse. Maybe for some frames they work, but for our Cervelos and Specialized road bikes, they won't accommodate anything bigger than a 23mm tire- and that does me no good in the winter, I want big and fat.


----------



## bjb85runner

Have the Klein up for sale and looking for more of a commuter thats more fender/tire size friendly. Going to check out this Baron.

View attachment 272627


----------



## Argentius

I think there's some confusion about the product THE OP is talking about here -- this is RCB's "reach around" fender bracket. This is a fan-friggin-tastic invention.

The Reacharound brackets themselves cost $15 per set -- not too bad -- plus $40 or whatever for fenders.

Look at a bunch of bikes in the PacNW sometime -- for every decent fender installation you'll see half a dozen terrible ones... it's a pain! You can get really great results with these if you know what you're doing.

I have yet to try the PDW set, those are a recent release, but I like what I see so far.


----------



## bjb85runner

I ended up getting the Baron. Nice bike. and plenty of room for fenders and wider tires.







[/url] IMG_0905 by G26_OD, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Argentius

Sweet bike. Geoff is a really nice guy and his bikes are the off-season rides of choice of several PacNW racer-types I know.


----------



## stunzeed

wanted to get any recent feedback. I am in the situation where I need to put fenders on a bike without fender mounts. like the look much better of the PDW so if both the PDW and SKS can only run 23mm tires I would go with the PDW.

I assume if I went with the RCB Reacharound solution I could run a 25mm tire no problem.


----------



## PSC

I have the PDW Full Metal Fenders. I can run 25mm tires on my bike with them. It took some rigging to get them to fit. I needed to use p clamps in the back, as there mounting system wouldn't work with my frame.


----------

